# Mckesh Mirrors Vs Cipa Mirrors



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

I saw a thread a couple of days ago about McKesh mirrors, and notice there is another brand (surely generic to McKesh) available. I know often times you get what you pay for, but I was wondering if anyone out there has gone with the CIPA towing mirrors. At 1/3 of the price, it is definitely worth consideration. Just curious if anyone has tried them.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you asking about the cipa slide on or universal fit mirrors?

I've used the slide on ones made specifically for our truck and they are okay. The mirror is not huge but adequate and they do vibrate around some. OK value for the money IMO

I've also had the universal fit style and IMO are not very good, they move around and it gets to be a chore to adjust them every time you put them on. Not a very good value for the money IMO.

Now I have mckesh mirrors which I bought used from a member here, hands down ten times better than the other towing mirrors I've had. They are rock solid, don't need to be readjusted at all, the mirrors are big and can be adjusted out far enough so you can see the whole side of your trailer. I think the only thing better would be extendable towing mirrors that replace the existing factory mirrors on your truck which are quite a bit more expensive than the mckesh mirrors.

At first I thought they were kind of pricey but now that I've used them I do think they are worth the cost.

If you check ebay they show up there pretty frequently and can be had for a good price.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have McKesh mirrors I use when towing with my Suburban and the slip on CIPA mirrors on my Silverado. Do you mean these? http://www.jcwhitney.com/CIPA-CUSTOM-FIT-T...08660_10614.jcw

The McKesh give much more viewing space when towing. Although the CIPAs are good, they don't cover as much area as the McKesh.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jcat67 said:


> I saw a thread a couple of days ago about McKesh mirrors, and notice there is another brand (surely generic to McKesh) available. I know often times you get what you pay for, but I was wondering if anyone out there has gone with the CIPA towing mirrors. At 1/3 of the price, it is definitely worth consideration. Just curious if anyone has tried them.


Funny timing.

I just bought my F-350 and it has power mirrors. I am now in the process of putting my McKesh mirrors on Craigslist. If you'd like them. I'm asking $75 for them. They are in great condition and come with the convex mirrors on each one as well.

Here is a link to the Hensley site that sells them.
http://shop.hensleymfg.com/mckeshmirrors.html

In my opinion, these are by far the best mirror on the market (expect factory power mirrors...







)

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

mswalt said:


> I have McKesh mirrors I use when towing with my Suburban and the slip on CIPA mirrors on my Silverado. Do you mean these? http://www.jcwhitney.com/CIPA-CUSTOM-FIT-T...08660_10614.jcw
> 
> The McKesh give much more viewing space when towing. Although the CIPAs are good, they don't cover as much area as the McKesh.
> 
> Mark


If this works....these are they ones I was referring to.

http://www.jcwhitney.com/CIPA-TEMPORARY-DO...03214_10101.jcw

They look like the McKesh and are supposed to work the same way....just much cheaper. But....at $75 for McKesh and to support another "outbacker" I will probably be going OC's way.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> They look like the McKesh and are supposed to work the same way....just much cheaper. But....at $75 for McKesh and to support another "outbacker" I will probably be going OC's way.


That's the way I'd go.....you get McKesh, the original brand, and you support a a fellow Outbacker.

Go for it.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Deal is done....mirrors will be dropped off to the shipping company in about 30 minutes!

LOVE THIS PLACE!!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Deal is done....mirrors will be dropped off to the shipping company in about 30 minutes!
> 
> LOVE THIS PLACE!!!


Sorry for the Southeastern reference, but this place is like Publix......where shopping is a pleasure









Thanks again, now I will actually be able to see what is out back.......of the Outback.


----------

